# what drugs & how much?



## bessie84 (Mar 7, 2013)

hi all, 

starting iui next cycle. im just wondering what drugs are you on and if private what did they cost? i know i wont be on clomid (had the worse side effects ever) so been told about injections. 

what else? and how much do they cost roughly? im having scans/drugs from pinderfields but paying and treatment at seacroft, leeds. 

not sure what to expect so reading as much info as possible. 
thank you xx good luck all xx


----------



## leeli (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello! 
I'm in my first IUI cycle, I'm on Merional which is around £20-25 per day for 75mg - but it depends on your age, etc. as to how much you'll need.
I also have thyroxin and i'm on several packs of vitamins and it all adds up but these are much cheaper.


----------

